# Pepper and Bronze corydoras



## Cpain (Aug 7, 2009)

Ok i have a fairly large female pepper corydoas (she's about 6cm long) and a little male bronze cory (half her size) and I was just curious to know as to whether or not they could potentially breed? I did notice them chasing each other around the aquarium looking as if they might.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Technically I suppose they are from the same species so they could but I am not sure that they will. The way to find out is to do a substantial water change with slightly cooler water than normal and this will stimulate mating behavior in cories. If they are going to and the desire to do so is there this should do it. Be sure to provide a lot of cover and make sure that your fish are not bothered by fish that will potentially bother the process. What other fish are in the tank? I had a really nice spawning surprise me one time and unfortunately before I could remove the other fish in the tank they ate the eggs! Bummer! Do be aware that should you decide to do this that you can never sell or put the fry that you get up for sale...so many of the species are corrupted already and to do this would be okay for your own use but to try to give them to someone else as either species would be cheating as they would technically not be either one purely.

Rose


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

There's no real reason they shouldn't breed. Like Rose said, just do a water change with water a few degrees cooler than your tank water and that should induce breeding activity. Feeding them more frequently or with extremely nutritious foods helps too becasue it allows the females to more easily produce the biological components needed for eggs.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Rose and ladyonyx are right on the money. They will breed as they are the same species. But that species is bad at eating their own eggs. If you want to raise the fry you will need to put the 2 adults into a 10 gal tank and as soon as they lay eggs remove the adult pair. Put a small airstone under the eggs to keep water flowing on them. Once the eggs hatch lower your water to about 1/2 so the babies won't have to far to swim to gulp air. Don't feed them until the egg sacs are absorbed then start feeding baby brine shrimp, chopped up blood worms and such. Do daily water changes making sure temps are the same.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

cool...i have 2 emerald cories but they dont seem to be in mating mood


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Also, with cory eggs, fungus is often a problem. If they do lay eggs and you need to control a fungus just dose with methylene blue. Cory fry are so cute!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

jrodriguez said:


> cool...i have 2 emerald cories but they dont seem to be in mating mood


They may be the same sex. Best way to get a good ratio of females is to have at least 5 unless you are able to sex them then you want 2 males for every female.


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

A bronze cory is the common name for Corydoras aeneas. Peppered cory is the common name for Corydoras paleatus. They are both the same genus but are different species. It may be possible to get hybrid fry from them but they are not the same species at all. Crossing 2 cories is no more desirable than crossing 2 different Limia species or two different goodeid species. Although some fish can produce a hybrid fish it is not a good idea to do it.


----------



## Cpain (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice guys =P I'm really not too fussed as to whether or not they do breed I was curious to see if it was possible. Thanks again


----------

